# mal wieder webspace



## atmosphere (9. Juni 2001)

Hallo zusammen,
ich suche einen kostenlosen Anbieter bei dem ich meine Zip-Files ablegen kann. Die Dateien sind bis zu 10mb groß und sollen auch wieder komplett runtergeladen werden können. Insgesamt bräuchte ich zwischen 50mb und 100mb.
Außerdem wäre es toll wenn mein account nicht nach 4 Stunden wieder gelöscht wird...
Jetzt kommt mir aber bitte nicht mit kostenlos.de ( @klon ), die hab ich schon fast alle ausprobiert, entweder war das Transfervolumen der Dateien begrenzt ( z.B. nur bis 2,5mb ), oder Account wurde gekickt weil ich wesentlich mehr Zip-Dateien als content hatte ;-)
Also, wenn hier irgendjemand zip-dateien auf einem kostenlosen Server lagert und man sie auch bei einer Größe von 7-8mb noch runterladen kann soll er es mir bitte verraten wo das funzt.


----------



## Sniff (9. Juni 2001)

http://www.my-files.de


----------



## Kurini (9. Juni 2001)

http://www.server2000.at


----------



## atmosphere (9. Juni 2001)

ich will die dateien zum download anbieten, weswegen my-files wegfällt und server2000 ist zur zeit down...
aber schonmal danke


----------



## Jarod (9. Juni 2001)

*...*

http://www.nbci.com (ehemals xoom)

hab auf einigen accounts noch ganze alben
liegen (pssssssssst..feind hört mit) und
die wurden bis jetzt auch nicht gekickt.

da du ja ne ziemliche menge anbieten willst
(frag mich echt was das alles ist..) müsstest
du mehrere accounts erstellen was eigentlich
kein problem darstellen sollte.

grützerli

:: jarod @ work ::


----------



## mister_ed (10. Juni 2001)

Wenn ich mich bei nbci anmelde bekomme ich kein Zugriff auf meine Seite. Über FTP kann ich nichts hochladen und wenn ich auf die Seite gehe: members.nbci.com/meineseite kommt eine Fehlerseite auf der man "Page Status" anwählen kann. Dort steht dann unter FTP-Server: Some member services are experiencing difficulties oder down for maintenance. Dabei schreibt nbci nach der Anmeldung daß es ca.15 Minuten dauert bis die Seite verfügbar ist, die Seite habe ich allerdings schon vor einigen Tagen angemeldet.
Ist da irgendwas bekannt ob die Probleme mit ihrem Server haben oder woran könnte das liegen?
Oder kennt sonst noch jemand einen anderen guten Anbieter von kostenlosem Webspace?


----------



## Jarod (10. Juni 2001)

*hm..*

nbci hostet ja unter anderem auch das sharehouse von xoom.
da liegen milliarden files..hehe das die ab und zu probleme
haben dürfte verständlich sein.

hab eben mal meine paar (hehe) xoom accounts ausprobiert und
die rennen einwandfrei. du solltest auf diesen accounts auch
keine html files ablegen (kleiner tip) da die echt schleichend
sind und auch noch nen fetten ekligen werbebanner oben
einblenden.

insofern.. kommt ganz drauf an was du da hosten willst... 
*zwinker*

:: jarod ::


----------



## mister_ed (10. Juni 2001)

Ich wollte die html-files nur ablegen weil ich mal gehört habe daß der Account schnell wieder pfutsch ist wenn man keine Seite hochlädt. Also ne Fakeseite.
Den Account wollte ich nutzen um dort Zip-Dateien hochzuladen und zwar Freeware-Spiele. Aber ich komme ja garnicht dazu die hochzuladen, weil es ja wie gesagt nicht freigegeben wird.


----------



## Jarod (10. Juni 2001)

*hmm..*

schick mir mal deine zugangsdaten für xoom.
(keine angst ich mach damit nichts) .. weil
meine accoutns funktionieren astrein.
zur not kriegsu dann einen von mir.

gruss

:: jarod ::


----------



## mister_ed (11. Juni 2001)

*Zugangsdaten*

klar, die kann ich dir mal geben, ist ja eh nix drauf. Dann kannste ja mal schauen ob du ´ne Ahnung hast woran das liegt.
Ich bräuchte nur deine email-adresse um sie dir zuzuschicken, muß ja nicht jeder hier die Zugangsdaten haben...


----------



## Jarod (11. Juni 2001)

madox@gmx.li

(jetzt werd ich bst zugespammt! hehe)

greetz

:: jarod ::


----------

